# Tithing in a cashless, barter economy



## Tim (May 26, 2011)

How might tithing work for someone who is largely self-sufficient, lives off-grid, grows his own food, and lives on little cash, etc? In such a situation, this person may only need a very small cash income, while he at the same time may have a great non-cash "increase". 

Even if the value of his increase (such as food, property appreciation, livestock increases) could be calculated, all of this would need to be liquidated in some fashion to give it to the work of the church.

Many people today wish to be less dependent on inflationary currency; this may require some re-thinking about how the church is to be supported financially. Are there lessons to be learned from history, from times of subsistence farming, for example?


----------



## TimV (May 26, 2011)

It's a question of degree. If you get a paycheck you tithe from it. If you get a bunch of cows born, you sell one and give the money to the church. I'd like to see a person who really does live off the grid. I'd bet you couldn't find anyone outside of a primitive tribesman who doesn't use money for some things. Even in PNG the people bought canned fish etc.. with money. Certainly you won't find any examples in South Africa where you are living. The poorest people use money.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 26, 2011)

laughing that Josh's first thought was 'wine for the pastor'...


----------



## torstar (May 26, 2011)

Would have been more effective to lead with mint, dill, and cumin...


----------



## Philip (May 26, 2011)

Tim said:


> How might tithing work for someone who is largely self-sufficient, lives off-grid, grows his own food, and lives on little cash, etc? In such a situation, this person may only need a very small cash income, while he at the same time may have a great non-cash "increase".



There's always time---doing work for the church.


----------



## Jack K (May 26, 2011)

Wasn't Old Testament tithing originally about a subsistence farmer bringing in a share of his crops and livestock to support God's work? So those who tithe with money are the true non-traditionalists.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 26, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Wine for the Pastor, food for the indigent, etc.


 
Keep the wine, pass the Shiner.


----------

